# Winter Q-View, southern bro's may find disturbing!



## bbq bubba (Dec 16, 2007)

Starting to look a lot like X-mas!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






















Hope your enjoying your warm weather!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 16, 2007)

cool pix bubba. we just got a dusting this morning down here.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 16, 2007)

*Dang Steve, and I thought we had winter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## meowey (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you started this thread.  I was thinking about starting one.  We have about 6 inches of snow and sleet already with about a foot more to come later today.  I might be able to post a pic tomorrow after all the shoveling is done.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 16, 2007)

We could make this a snow thread, anybody else want to add their pic's of winter, go right ahead!!


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope my wife doesn't see these pics. She wants some smow; I told her that is why I live in Texas. I hate cold weather. If it snows, and sticks, it is too cold- for me anyway. 

Looks nice, though you can keep it.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 16, 2007)

break out the sled team bubba.


----------



## flash (Dec 16, 2007)

Let's see a winter shot, huh?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 16, 2007)

it just ain't right.....


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 16, 2007)

Spent way to many years in the Chicago area (22 years) and saw lots of snow!  It was 84 in Charleston, SC yesterday, that's what I call winter!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright Flash, now ya' done flat out pissed me off!


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 16, 2007)

some pics of winter in gods country, northen minn.1st the vault out in the backyard, then the lights out front,our privacy patio with the hot tub and sauna for the real winter nites.


----------



## scotty (Dec 16, 2007)

Some folks have stopped wearing shorts and sandals already
 Lake weir Florida


----------



## squeezy (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my day ....


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 17, 2007)

It was 80 here yesterday. Cold front went thru and only in the 60's here today. Freezing our A$$es of at 60. Haven't been able to get in the pool in about a week now. Gulf is still warm though, swam yesterday. GO PATS...


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## minn.bill (Dec 17, 2007)

could not have said any better myself,bubba.


----------



## flash (Dec 17, 2007)

Scotty, you should educate some of these good people with the infamous individual that lived and died on Lake Weir, Florida. Any other members on here know who I am talking about?


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 17, 2007)

Hemmingway?


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 17, 2007)

So Paul, that wouldn't be an adult beverage there would it?


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

ITS GATOR  JOE  HIMSELF  BROTHER


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

This is  Rocky and I  freezing our biker butts off in cedar key last week


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

I remember something about sticking your tounge to a metal pole in the winter. Does this not apply to a beer bottle?

Oh btw. The winter has arrived here as well. I awoke to some incredibly cold weather this morning. I actually had to put on jeans and a long sleave shirt. It was 40 for a low and we might get to a high of 60.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 17, 2007)

I would post a pic, but the kids splashed a little too much water out of the pool and toasted the camera.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 17, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

We all ae being evil 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 lol

 This same sort of thing happens every winter on the  Motorcycle  forums.

 I was once banned from a  Yamaha virago forum for  joking about  the weather.
 The  administrator was a  canadian. lol lol


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

You dont look as nasty as you really are Joe. You should  get back on two wheels.

ROTFLMAO


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2007)

We only got about 18 inches out of the storm.  Of course we had 6-8 inches already on the ground.  Here are a few select pictures

Smokers sitting unused and lonely!







Back Yard - No picnic today!








After the shoveling!








I guess I'd rather have this than snakes, bugs, and gators!  LOL

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to see cover's on those smokers.......nice house bro, but what's up with the dump next door???


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2007)

It's on the street behind, and the philosophy is that if you don't improve the outside of the house, then your tax assessment won't go up.  LOL  There used to be a fence, so we couldn't see as much of it, but a snowstorm took down a tree that took down the fence.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I got 3"s here. Rain that is. It was almost cold enough this morning to start thinking about a frost in the northern areas


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 17, 2007)

Meowey, I haven't seen that much snow in years!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 17, 2007)

looks like woodheater fuel to me lol. so much for those fall foliage pics eh meowey ???


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2007)

If the current weather pattern holds, we will have about twice that much by the middle of January.  I think my 21 year old snow blower may give up the ghost.  LOL  It owes me nothing!  (I do have the 23 year old college boy home for about the next week and a half - that will help!  LOL again)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

As a child born in Minnesota I do remember days like that. And I remember trying to shovel that stuff.


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't I wish!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2007)

The SMF member that I have been thinking about is Monty.  He's probably been out all night plowing the roads to keep motorists safe!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

Only swampers worry about snakes bugs and gators. Move away from  low wetlands and its Coconuts, banana and palm trees.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Try and  move away from the snow.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






 Im sorry i guess you could also move south like the rest of us dumb yankees.


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry you have bad childhood memories
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The winter has just started. How long can we keep this game going?????


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 17, 2007)

ya fergot sharks,barracudas, & landyacht captains... lol


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2007)

I may turn into a snowbird when I retire and spend 4-6 weeks in the south after Christmas.  I really do like having all four seasons!  (I'm just teasing you back for all the pictures you Floridians posted)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

I have not forgot them. Both are lotsa fun to catch. Just look at my avatar. That was a fun lil shark caught while in wading waist deep water.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

You folks are making Florida sound toooooo goood!!
I'm ready for warm weather and fishing!


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

Tease away. We deserve it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Plus as the old saying goes don't dish it out if you can't take it.

I do miss fall up north. The first chills, the leaves turning color, and the first snow. All good stuff. I can just live with winter. Snow is fun for a day or two.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 17, 2007)

lol- like the south texas beaches. there are 2 seasons.... tanned & not tanned.


----------



## scotty (Dec 17, 2007)

Dont think for one second that most of us did not  love the winter snows..
Try this list

NY city china town and little italy. little japan way up town.
Macys christmas parade
rockefeller center ice rink
The giant toy store from home alone 2.
The windows of the large department store with moving decorations.
ther is no end to the beauty of the states farthur north

But it is not fun to admit it


----------



## billybones (Dec 17, 2007)

But dont forget all the other cool things we have too!!! Like the insurance crisis due to hurricanes, a totally crashed real estate market with some of the highest foreclosure rates in the nation, extremely low median wages compared to the rapidly increasing cost of living, a rapidly disappearing waterfront (the heart and soul of old florida) being gobbled up by retiring New Yorkers, and we have virtually no efficient public transportation available even though gas prices have more than doubled!!! God I love Florida!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





p.s.
I'm just sayin...the grass aint EVER greener!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 17, 2007)

Dang! Had a flashback to the north edge of the Minneapolis metro.
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Snows here in KC too. Sucks.


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

I was born in minneapolis! Lived there and in mankato. Moved to Iowa and then praise the lord to Florida. Tried moving away from florida but I keep coming back.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks BillyBones......That makes me feel better.


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

Even with all those problems I still won't leave. It's going to be warm enough to fish this sat in a pair of shorts and a tshirt again. Its worth the trouble


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

Did you say something Vlap?


----------



## vlap (Dec 17, 2007)

HA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_22:


----------



## rockyb (Dec 17, 2007)

The only thing I miss about living here in Florida is the big city (like Philadelphia).  Nothing like it down here.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, gotta miss all that "brotherly love"... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I love Philly for its history and beauty, but the crime is totally out of hand... but that's another topic, another thread.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 17, 2007)

*Ya know Meowey, I read that and laughed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My son is coming home for Christmas from college too, but if he even fills the wood box and stays home for even one night, I would be very suprized. Them young bucks are, well, young bucks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  Steve, in your first picture, aren't your pickup tail lites on?  Its been a few days since I saw that, I should have jumped right on it, but if indeed they were on, I reckon you figgered that out the next mornin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

When we  go north we stay in the suburbs  of the large citys so the crime is  not a factor unless one is dumb enough to go where one should  not.  
We also have the choice of living in places from  the  millionares row in miami to the  mobile  home park next to scotty.
 Controll the overhead to compensat for  uncontrollable expenses.


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 18, 2007)

only been to florida once in march about 5 years ago. it was dambnear 100deg and the humidity was atleast the same.i,ll take 30below and snow anyday,allday


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

What choice do you have???? Be cool now


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

Not me. I don't have to shovel them.


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

And here I am 20 minutes away from you.


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, only one guest and it seems maybe Scotty doesn't know who died on Lake Weir. A little History lesson on a old Americana criminal history.

 Ma Barker died with Freddie, her son, in a famous four-hour shoot-out with the FBI at a hideout cottage in Florida on Jan. 16, 1935 in Lake Weir. Ma was manning a machine gun and ended up with one to three fatal bullets in her, according to various accounts. That's the FBI and Hollywood story. The counterversion has Ma stopping only one bullet--compared to Freddie's 14--and then committing suicide, while an embarrassed FBI took it from there. George Barker, who had left the family around 1927, buried Ma and Freddie in Welch, Okla. Of his wife and sons Barker later said: "She never would let me do with them what I wanted to."  

History lesson over.  

And for you northerners out there. Here in Florida right now, 10 PM, it is 32Âº 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Please stop blowing that cold down this way. Vlap, Scotty and I are going to have to wear long pants and shirts tomorrow.


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

At 99 mph you might  be 20 minutes away lol


BRRRRR I'm freezing


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

I almost grabbed a jacket when I took the dog out this morning.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Ahh geeze, jackets, long pants... man up you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW, is it true that Florida is God's waiting room?


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

At times it feels like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats what it is called. Come on down
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 If we go with a smile it wont be  because its frozen on our face from last winter. LOL LOL


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I understand!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

I really expected a  better reply than that.
 I was laughing before i opened up the post in anticipation of gettin my just deserts..

 Dont be so nice. Its winter time and all of us tend to get computer bound to pass the  colder months.

EXCEPT VLAP  He fishes during hurricanes.


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

I was fishing when Katrina passed by. Had to take the boat through 3' swells in tampa bay.
Tough day of fishing.


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

V NUT


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry, I had a brain fart at that moment... and don't call me nice dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On a different note, the wife and I are thinking about making a trip down there in a month or two. Her folks live in The Villages (between Ocala and Orlando)... they are overdue for our intrusion... more on that as details unfold.


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, when you were in Cedar Key, I was only 20 minutes away. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Not sure how the food was in Frogs, but next time hit the downstair bar in Seabreeze. Great food down there. Hamburgers are great and the grouper sandwhich will cover the plate.


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

28Âº this morning. Sitting in front of the fire place. AHHHH!!!! 
Pork chops on the grill tonight. I've got to make up for the last few days prepping for that dang Colonoscopy.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I trust everything "came out" OK?


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL, maybe down where Vlap lives at any rate. Bradenton/St Pete is the Blue hair capital of the world baby.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice hijack guy's!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess you could call it that... oops!


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, my first one. Family history, so I was due. I was watching the good looking nurse put on her scrubs, heard the doc and turned to say hi!! Then heard the head nurse say, "the good stuff is rolling." Turned back to watch the cute nurse and figured I would shut my eyes and wait till the doc came over to talk to me. When I opened my eyes, there was my wife. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   "What are you doing here, are you going to watch?"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Didn't realize I was in the recovery room. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Never felt a thing.

I took alot of ribbing over on the Florida Sportsman forum, especially from one member.  I told them I had to have a polyp removed and provided them with a photo.









   That's Capt Ed's head representing the Polyp.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 18, 2007)

bbq bubba, have you tried that weed burner on the lawn yet?


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope, but i'll tell ya what. melt's off the driveway awfully quick!!


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

That was a photo I could have done without seeing.

As for hijack yes it is kinda hijacked but a thread such as this that goes this long rarely ends on the subject it started. Its fun watching where it goes after the original subject has been discussed.

The thing that kills me is that someone actually had the audacity to turn on a heater at work. eewwww... I hate having the heat on.


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

We go to the  vilages  for bice restaurants.
 My brother plabs to move there soon.
 It is exceptionally beautifull.
 Some of those golf catrs are worth more than  my total assets.

Better let me know when you are coming down . we can at least have lunch.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll let you know what happens... still in the talking stage right now...


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

Dont come down in  january or february. It's too cold


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

What the hell are you drinking this morning???


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

Now that was funny!!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

ROTFLMAO

Im getting cramps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I didnt proof read it Bubba 

Im gonna get sick now,

If i EVER figure out what I said ill re post
I cant stop laughing


























 I heard  Rocky howling with laughter on the other computer and she told  me to read your post.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I just thought he was stuttering from the shock of wearing long pants...


----------



## rockyb (Dec 18, 2007)

That's okay.  This time of the morning he can't talk any better than he can spell.  Or maybe it was that orange wine with breakfast....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, here's a translation:


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

Pay back time I see
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm sure we will all survive untill april at least.






 I did  notice that you had no probblebmmm Understanding it. LOL


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I too have been stricken with the "keyboard stumble"... that's why it sometimes takes me so long to respond, as I'm cleaning up my mess!


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

And there are too many blue hairs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





man, I've seen the Villages, they destroyed some beautiful land to put the place up.


----------



## fritz (Dec 18, 2007)

Now that's some funny stuff!!


----------



## fritz (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for not poof weeding. lol!!


----------



## mgriess (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm with you Gooose. I spent 26 years about 70 miles west of Chicago....the winters really sucked. Moved down to the East Coast of North Carolina....This is much more tolerable.


----------



## billybones (Dec 18, 2007)

Lemme just say this.  I was born and raised in florida and I have never liked the heat. Maybe it just boils down to personal preference. I would much rather be bundled up by a warm fire than telling my loved ones to get the hell away from me cause they are making me sweat!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But the bottom line, and more to the point of being on this forum in the first place, is that in florida.....WE CAN SMOKE ALL YEAR LONG!!!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 18, 2007)

Billy are you implying that the summer heat can be uncomfortable even for crackers?????


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey now...


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a pic from last weeks storm.. About 10'' of the white stuff..


----------



## billybones (Dec 20, 2007)

That is AFFIRMATIVE! In fact, this cracker is already making plans to move to the Pacific Northwest as soon as possible! I'm a polar bear stuck in a slow baking oven!


----------



## vlap (Dec 20, 2007)

Well there goes one. How many more do we have to convince to move north before florida becomes an easy place to drive again?


----------

